# bepampering



## Chimel

"Bepampering", zegt u dat iets?

Hierbij volgende quote (op internet gevonden, omdat de context duidelijker is dan in mijn tekst):
[Zegt een vrouw over het vrouwenbeleid] "Het is stilaan tijd om te stoppen met de heisa over quota, het glazen plafond en de loonkloof, want al die bepampering is niet nodig"

Ik dacht aan "infantlisation" (iemand zoals een kind beschouwen): zit ik op het goede spoor?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik ben het woord nog nooit tegengekomen, maar ik herken het als een anglicisme, afgeleid van _pampering_. Zelf zou ik in de bovenstaande zin _betutteling_ hebben geschreven. Dus ja, je zit op het goede spoor.


----------



## eno2

Ik ken die hele soort woordkeuze, afgeleid van pampers, op mijn duimpje van (politieke) internetfora waar ik het al zeker 15 jaar constant zie gebruikt worden tegen uitkeringstrekkers allerhande. Pejoratief uiteraard, dikwijls begeleid door icoontjes van baby's met pampers.
Bepampering is een ongewone afleiding, maar het kan er mee door.  Gewoonlijk zegt men: al dat gepamper is niet nodig. Of al dat pamperen is niet nodig. Betutteling, daarentegen, roept helemaal niet de associatie van baby met pamper op en is dus veel minder pejoratief krachtig.


----------



## Chimel

Ok, hartelijk dank aan jullie twee !


----------



## eno2

Het zijn dus niet, in mijn opvatting, en voor de goede orde, de uitkeringen die infantiliseren, maar de gebruikers van de bepamperingsterminologie die de uitkeringsgerechtigden infantiliseren door en met het gebruik van deze specifieke terminologie. Wie uitkeringen effectief infantiliserend vindt, zal wel tot het neo-liberale of rechtse kamp behoren.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Betutteling, daarentegen, roept helemaal niet de associatie van baby met pamper op en is dus veel minder pejoratief krachtig.


_Betutteling_ betekent iemand als een onmondige, d.w.z. als een kind behandelen. Dat laat aan duidelijkheid niets te wensen over.

Het Engelse _to pamper_ en het Nederlandse leenwoord _pamperen_ betekenen iemand in de watten leggen, iemand altijd op zijn wenken bedienen, en dat is ook waar ik in eerste instantie aan dacht bij het lezen van de onnodige afleiding _bepamperen_. (Onnodig omdat het voorvoegsel be- normaal met onovergankelijke werkwoorden wordt gecombineerd om ze overgankelijk te maken, terwijl _pamperen_ al overgankelijk is.)

Maar als het woord _luier_ niet tot je actieve woordenschat behoort en je in plaats daarvan altijd de merknaam _pamper_ gebruikt, zal _ bepampering_ ongetwijfeld meteen het beeld van baby's oproepen, ja.


----------



## eno2

Ik ken het woord luier evengoed als jij.

Een luier is niet noodzakelijk een pamper, dat meer specifiek de benaming is van een moderne veel comfortabeler uitvinding .

We hebben het hier bovendien over het niet-letterlijke metaforisch despectieve gebruik van de benaming.


Ik herhaal nog maar even: het gebruik van gepamper wegens zijn diep despectieve waarde aan de geadresseerde  uitkeringstrekker is profuus op fora.

Het verlenen van uitkeringen kan je als gepamper bestempelen, het als  betutteling bestempelen is nogal raar als despectief argument, ik vind dat enkel  lachwekkend.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> het gebruik van gepamper wegens zijn diep despectieve waarde aan de geadresseerde  uitkeringstrekker is profuus op fora.


Pardon?



> Het verlenen van uitkeringen kan je als gepamper bestempelen, het als betutteling bestempelen is nogal raar als despectief argument, ik vind dat enkel lachwekkend.


Ik heb het niet over uitkeringen. Ik heb gezegd dat ik in de zin die de vraagsteller citeerde, zelf _betutteling_ zou hebben gebruikt. Die zin gaat over iets anders.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Pardon?


De hele pamper- terminologie met al zijn varianten, afgeleiden, en beeldmateriaal wordt op fora naar hartenlust gebruikt om uitkeringstrekkers te vernederen. Het infantiliseringseffect van die terminologie is enorm. Met "betutteling" en zijn afgeleiden valt in die zin niets te bereiken. Het betekent ook iets anders in die context.




> Ik heb het niet over uitkeringen. Ik heb gezegd dat ik in de zin die de vraagsteller citeerde, zelf _betutteling_ zou hebben gebruikt. Die zin gaat over iets anders.



Je hebt volkomen gelijk mij dat in te peperen aangezien en zolang je het beperkt tot de zin van de vraagsteller. Wat logisch en normaal is. Akkoord ook dat in die zin betutteling zonder meer beter is. Want volgens mij veel minder infantiliserend - iets waar jij het blijkbaar niet mee eens bent.  Jij verwerpt  pamperterminologie gewoon vanwege anglicisme. Ik stootte door, buiten de opgegeven context, toegegeven,  naar het terrein waar de pamper- terminologie het meest gebruikt wordt en legde uit op welke manier, naar welke doelgroep en met welk  doel dat gedaan wordt op internetfora.


----------



## ThomasK

Voor mij kan "bepamperen" niet omdat het te maken heeft met een soort hiërarchie (...): betutteling impliceert dat de ene zich meer macht toe-eigent, of lijkt toe te eigenen, de ander als ondergeschikt of minder beschouwt. Je merkt vaak dat net veel V met vaste _op/ over_ een _be_-variant hebben (_beantwoorden, bespelen, bemachtigen, bespreken_, enz.) Pamperen impliceert voor mij geen superioriteit, maar net nabijheid en een soort verwenning. Vanuit die overweging is een _be_-vorm voor mij onmogelijk, terwijl ik_betwitteren_ best oké vind omdat we net over iets twitteren.

Trouwens, heeft _pamperen_ ooit een object? _Ik pamper een baby_??? Daardoor is een _be-ing_ al evenmin logisch, vind ik...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Trouwens, heeft _pamperen_ ooit een object? _Ik pamper een baby_??? Daardoor is een _be-ing_ al evenmin logisch, vind ik...


Zoals ik hierboven al had aangegeven, is pamperen een overgankelijk werkwoord. En de betekenis heeft niets met baby's of met luiers van een bepaald merk te maken. Degene die wordt gepamperd, is iemand die normaal prima in staat moet zijn om op eigen benen te staan, bijvoorbeeld een volwassen zoon die nog thuis woont.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik heb net even gegoogled, en vind weinig "ik pamper X"-zinnen. Het kan "theoretisch" best zo zijn, maar in de praktijk? Ik lees wel over een pamperbeleid, maar vind eigenlijk weinig overgankelijke pamper-zinnen. In de praktijk vind ik dat gebruik dus eerder zeldzaam, ook al kan het officieel best overgankelijk zijn. Dat is de reden waarom ik het dus moeilijk heb met een _be-(ing)_-afleiding.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik heb net even gegoogled, en vind weinig "ik pamper X"-zinnen. Het kan "theoretisch" best zo zijn, maar in de praktijk?


Ik ben zopas ook even gaan googelen, en ik vind bij de eerste 50 zoekresultaten slechsts één of twee zinnen waarin het woord niet overgankelijk wordt gebruikt.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik wil er geen nietes/welles-spelletje van maken. Ik vond een 520 treffers voor "ik pamper", en dat leek mij weinig. Ik denk gewoon dat pamperen als zodanig niet zo vaak vervoegd gebruikt worden. Nu, ik kan mij vergissen. Anderen kunnen er misschien ook even op reageren.

Nu, dat was een bijkomend argument; het eerste was dat 'be-V' gewoonlijk een pendant hebben met V + prep. (vaak "op", "over", enz.), en _pamperen_, als het al een object krijgt, een direct object krijgt...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik wil er geen nietes/welles-spelletje van maken. Ik vond een 520 treffers voor "ik pamper", en dat leek mij weinig. Ik denk gewoon dat pamperen als zodanig niet zo vaak vervoegd gebruikt worden.


Het ligt aan je zoektechniek, vrees ik. Waarom neem je uitgerekend de eerste persoon enkelvoud als die zo weinig oplevert? Zoek dan tenminste op de infinitief.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, ik zoek toch naar transitieve vormen???? Die zal ik niet zo goed vinden als ik op de infinitief zoek, dan op "ik pamper", "wij pamperen".


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> _pamperen_, als het al een object krijgt


Nog steeds niet overtuigd? Ik heb je notabene hierboven een link gegeven naar mijn Google-resultaten. Doe even de moeite om die te openen en kijk zelf.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik moet zeggen dat die link mij ontgaan was. En je hebt wel gelijk dat pamperen daar systematisch transitief gebruikt wordt. QED, akkoord. Ik had bij de "ik pamper"-gevallen het gevoel dat ik het zo niet zou gebruiken.


----------

